# help me with my diet.....going to college very soon



## hitznrunz (Dec 19, 2002)

I just ended my job a couple of days ago and to my delight im feeling a bit better in the mornings. The last couple of days i havent gone more then once. I guess it was alot of stress. Anyways, im heading to college in two weeks and its gonna be difficult on myself. I need anyone's help on planning out a diet for me. My specialist isnt much of a help b/c he said everyone has there own diet. Does anyone have any suggestions for breakfast, lunch and dinner.Ive got no clue. I know that the only drink i can have without getting sick is water. HELP ME!!! oh and remember...im in college so im not cooking a 5 course meal at home hehe. suggestions?thanx


----------



## marvin3784 (Nov 17, 2002)

I tend not to do breakfast, but when I do it is dry Cheerioes. Lunch is often turkey on white with baked chips or tomato soup and crackers. Dinner is often the same as lunch. Pretty bland but it keeps the tummy happy for me. Some times oddly enough I can eat chicken tenders. Bagles are good too. May not be the best diet in the world but it works for me.


----------



## Kestrel (Dec 19, 2002)

For me I don't eat breakfast and just another hint...I tend to get up a bit earlier than I have to so I know if I have to super medicate before I leave.Also for diet, I've totally cut out any diary (BIG help!), chocolate, caffine, and any really greasy foods. The best things for me to eat are pasta, rice, potatoes, plain sandwiches, yogurt. That kinda stuff. Plain stuff is best!







Don't worry about university too much tho. I just went back yesterday and my profs are pretty understanding. Stress will just make it worse so try and distract yourself if you really start to freak out.Good luck!Hugz,Kestrel


----------



## Peony (Aug 27, 2002)

I just went through this last summer when I began college. The best idea is not to eat breakfast until AFTER your AM classes. BUT, what is a great thing is bringing a thermos of hot peppermint tea to class. It calms everthing down a lot. Also, if you find you do well, bring a LUNA bar. They really help me out. The mornings are pretty much okay with me now.Also, get on a 504 type plan at school so you get special priviledges. Then you won't have as much anxiety about school.As for cooking for yourself, Ramen noodles and Dinty Moore beef stew worked pretty well. Be careful about coldcuts. Anything but roast beef is perserved with lactose, so if you're lactose int. watch out for that. It is hidden in so much, under so many different words. Caesin, whey, etc.Eat many little meals throughout the day, and ALWAYS carry immodium with you. Drink a ton of water, and try your hardest to get a decent ammount of sleep, and you should do alright. Good luck. It can be a great time if you don't allow the IBS to rule your life. I'm still trying to enjoy college . . .


----------



## lindsay* (Jul 23, 2000)

luna bars are so wonderful! i love the newer peppermint kind.when i lived in the dorms i had my doctor write a note saying what i couldn't eat. the cook/chef in my building actually had to make me one meal a day that i could eat. i would contact dining services about that to see if they can do it for you. we also have a nutrionist here who works with the health center, her fees are discounted and she makes good daily food plans. otherwise i bought a rice cooker/veggie steamer, a wok, and a hotplate and was able to make bland foods with those (and not so bland!) i tend to do good with oatmeal, crackers, pretzels, luna bars, health valley protein bars, pb&j with whole wheat bread, and soy protein shakes.. so i kept that stuff in my room. if you have problems with preservatives stay away from generic ramen. i really like 'thai kitchen' ramen type rice noodles with seasoning. they come in a small red package.. the garlic and vegetable and onion kinds are dairy free. i love them. one major chain and two health food stores here carry those. i always had celestial seasonings, choice organics, or the republic of tea chamomile teas on hand. bath and body works makes an awesome tea that has chamomile, catnip, and a few other things in it.. it comes in a jar with a tea steeper. when i get dedyrated i drink 'fruit water' or 'soy water'- i can't remember the name of the company that makes them.. but they are really good, preservative free, and have electrolytes.


----------



## WaveyR (Jul 22, 2002)

Read this lot if you haven't already http://www.ibsgroup.org/ubb/ultimatebb.php...t=030876#000002 It helps a lot of people, including me.I think it is take from Heather Von Vourous' webby


----------

